# If you had to listen to one thing for the rest of your life...



## violadude

If you could only choose one thing to listen to for the rest of your life and it had to be one of the poll options, what would it be?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The bottom one. I actually do not know what the average teenage girl is so I'm sure I will find it interesting.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The bottom one. I actually do not know what the average teenage girl is so I'm sure I will find it interesting.


I live with one. You'll regret your decision I'm sure


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I live with one. You'll regret your decision I'm sure


You don't know me very well. I think I can handle it.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You don't know me very well. I think I can handle it.


If you say so.

On second thought, I think I should have qualified that option with, "the average American teenage girl"

I don't think American teenagers and Haitian teenagers, for example, have quite the same issues to talk about....


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I'm glad you said "The *average* teenage girl." Otherwise I would have been very angry. :lol:

Out of all of those I think I would choose Children's songs because I would kill myself if I had to listen to instrumental recitals of first year students. And everything else is just... *shudders*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> If you say so.
> 
> On second thought, I think I should have qualified that option with, "the average American teenage girl"
> 
> I don't think American teenagers and Haitian teenagers, for example, have quite the same issues to talk about....


Well most Australian teenage girls I know seem to be slightly crazy so that's probably why I chose the last one. What are American teenage girls like?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I'm glad you said "The *average* teenage girl." Otherwise I would have been very angry. :lol:
> 
> Out of all of those I think I would choose Children's songs because I would kill myself if I had to listen to instrumental recitals of first year students. And everything else is just... *shudders*


You are not average though. You are better than that. :kiss:


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You are not average though. You are better than that. :kiss:


That's why she's not angry at me haha.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> That's why she's not angry at me haha.


Talk Classical is a good place to meet women.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well most Australian teenage girls I know seem to be slightly crazy so that's probably why I chose the last one. What are American teenage girls like?


A lot of them speak faster than you can process what they are saying, about things you most likely don't care about. Some of them even get mad if you don't care enough about what they are saying.

Now just imagine! Me sitting in my room thinking up ideas on how to solve the issue of global poverty and then my sister barges in to talk about how much she likes some guys eyes (a guy who, btw, I have never met) and then gets upset at me because I'm too busy thinking about feeding people to pay attention to man eyes :lol:


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Talk Classical is a good place to meet women.


Indeed. I'm sure most women on TC are cooler than average.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I think I'll just stay out of this conversation...


----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> I think I'll just stay out of this conversation...


WHY? Did I describe you in my previous post? lol


----------



## violadude

Btw, Sorry if I offend anyone. I have the late night "say-whatever-the-hell-you-want" syndrome


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> WHY? Did I describe you in my previous post? lol


NO WAY! I would never do anything like that. For one thing I definitely wouldn't discuss a man's eyes with another man. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> NO WAY! I would never do anything like that. For one thing I definitely wouldn't discuss a man's eyes with another man. ut:


You discussed my apparently "very cute" face with me tonight.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You discussed my apparently "very cute" face with me tonight.


Oh be quiet. I AM DEFINITELY OUT OF HERE! And I don't think I'll ever come back.


----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh be quiet. I AM DEFINITELY OUT OF HERE! And I don't think I'll ever come back.


WAIT! DONT GO! Can you be my replacement sister!?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Let's talk about George Bush II's pronunciation of "nuclear" then.


----------



## Ravndal

easy poll. traffic of course  different sounds, and variation all the time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> WAIT! DONT GO! Can you be my replacement sister!?


You can be my future brother-in-law.....................


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> WAIT! DONT GO! Can you be my replacement sister!?


 No thanks. I've already got two brothers, can't put up with another one.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Let's talk about George Bush II's pronunciation of "nuclear" then.


Do you think it's most likely spelled "nukuler" or "Newqlur"?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You can be my future brother-in-law.....................


That depends what your sister is like...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Do you think it's most likely spelled "nukuler" or "Newqlur"?


I haven't heard him say it.


----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> No thanks. I've already got two brothers, can't put up with another one.


No no no. You don't have to put up with me. Remember? I'm in my room solving the global poverty thing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> That depends what your sister is like...


No, as in you are MV's brother and I marry MV then that would make you my brother-in-law, right?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I haven't heard him say it.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No, as in you are MV's brother and I marry MV then that would make you my brother-in-law, right?


Oh. But she didn't accept the offer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Oh. But she didn't accept the offer.


Alright, but my sisters aren't Asian.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


>


:lol: wtf that jus sounds weird.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Alright, but my sisters aren't Asian.


Just because a girl isn't Asian doesn't mean I wouldn't date her. It just means I'm a little pickier.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Just because a girl isn't Asian doesn't mean I wouldn't date her. It just means I'm a little pickier.


Well one's 11 and one's 5. Take your pick.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well one's 11 and one's 5. Take your pick.


Um....on second thought....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Um....on second thought....


You can't have MV!!!!!!!!

EDIT: she's not my sister (that would be weird) BUT YOU STILL CAN'T HAVE HER!


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You can't have MV!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: she's not my sister (that would be weird) BUT YOU STILL CAN'T HAVE HER!


Well...I can't have her without HER permission.

I don't know where your permission falls into place here. :lol:

Edit: On second thought, "have her" is kind of an outdated, misogynist phrase altogether. It sounds like it is a phrase that was conceived during a time when women were still considered property. Therefore, I will stop using it. And, COAG, as a feminist (if you still are one) I suggest you do the same.

Preachy, elitist rant over!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Well...I can't have her without HER permission.
> 
> I don't know where your permission falls into place here. :lol:


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Did you catch my edit?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Edit: On second thought, "have her" is kind of an outdated, misogynist phrase altogether. It sounds like it is a phrase that was conceived during a time when women were still considered property. Therefore, I will stop using it. And, COAG, as a feminist (if you still are one) I suggest you do the same.
> 
> Preachy, elitist rant over!


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Fine. I'm sure MV appreciated my rant about women no longer being referred to in terms of ownership. She could confirm this herself, but I think she left the building already.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Fine. I'm sure MV appreciated my rant about women no longer being referred to in terms of ownership. She could confirm this herself, but I think she left the building already.


She had to get off the computer but we are still communicating via text message.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> She had to get off the computer but we are still communicating via text message.


Why don't I have your phone number?

I don't have MV's phone number either. I feel so left out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Why don't I have your phone number?
> 
> I don't have MV's phone number either. I feel so left out.


I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.


Well, it would be really cool to text you. Since I've never seen your face, I would be forced to imagine that I'm actually texting Ligeti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Well, it would be really cool to text you. Since I've never seen your face, I would be forced to imagine that I'm actually texting Ligeti.


:lol: Reminds me of when L'enfer said to me that whenever she thinks of me all she can imagine is György on a beanbag.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Actually I have a picture of myself as my SoundCloud avatar.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I must say, I can't decide what to vote for (it's all too horrible (actually, Babbitt isn't bad (though I wouldn't want to listen to him for the rest of my life))). However, I must say, this thread has been very amusing.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Actually I have a picture of myself as my SoundCloud avatar.


Still see *Ligeti* although I approve of your choice of hair style. 

Strange poll *ViolaDude* strange poll indeed although I'm glad to see you posting again haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :lol: Reminds me of when L'enfer said to me that whenever she thinks of me all she can imagine is György on a beanbag.


Before i knew who Ligeti was, i thougt that COAGS avatar was a pic of himself


----------



## joen_cph

Babbitt isn´t that bad, actually one would have a chance of knowing what a good deal of his sophisticated works are all about. And some of the early ones can be rather attractive.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> Well, it would be really cool to text you. Since I've never seen your face, I would be forced to imagine that I'm actually texting Ligeti.


Here you have:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I would go for 0% volume Bach (i.e. silence). With silence, I can imagine any piece of music I want, Bach or not, I don't need to hear the actual stuff. Silence is beautiful to me.


----------



## aleazk

I actually like Babbitt's electronic music:


----------



## Ukko

I went for the crickets. 'cause I can't hear them anyway. Leaves me free for a lot of other stuff (especially if I record the crickets).


----------



## Mesa




----------



## mamascarlatti

As I listen to a 10 year old practice violin and piano every day, I'll go for the first years. Got to be better than that.


----------



## Crudblud

Since there was no birdsong option I went with Xenakis, at least there is enough variety and atmosphere in his work to avoid becoming dull.


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Talk Classical is a good place to meet women.


I have spent the summer chuckling to myself because I suspect you think you're the only one who's had good reason to reach that conclusion.


----------



## Meaghan

I picked beginner recitals. Perhaps they would inspire me to become a great teacher so that I could listen to _good_ beginner recitals.

It was only after I decided against "children's songs on painfully obvious topics" that I remembered this gem:




If more of them were like this, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> Since there was no birdsong option I went with Xenakis, at least there is enough variety and atmosphere in his work to avoid becoming dull.


Can you handle them at Max volume!?


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> I went for the crickets. 'cause I can't hear them anyway. Leaves me free for a lot of other stuff (especially if I record the crickets).


Crickets ain't so bad.


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> Can you handle them at Max volume!?


"Max volume" is a rather vague and context dependent term. My max volume is quite comfortable, yours may be less so.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> "Max volume" is a rather vague and context dependent term. My max volume is rather comfortable, yours may be less so.


Not max for you personally, but max for the machine that you listen on. In most cases that would be pretty dreadful.


----------



## clavichorder

Toddler/baby distress cries in close quarters...


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Crickets ain't so bad.


They are if you had to listen to them for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> They are if you had to listen to them for the rest of your life.


Their 'song' is essentially little different than the high-pitched sort of tinnitus. it can be 'tuned out'. Back when I could hear them, I usually noticed only when they stopped.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Not max for you personally, but max for the machine that you listen on. In most cases that would be pretty dreadful.


Yes, that's what I meant - my machine's max volume, being a computer, is not ridiculously high.


----------



## violadude

Crudblud said:


> Yes, that's what I meant - my machine's max volume, being a computer, is not ridiculously high.


Oh ya, I see what you mean. I should have made sure to mention you have to be wearing headphones


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You can't have MV!!!!!!!!





violadude said:


> Well...I can't have her without HER permission.
> 
> I don't know where your permission falls into place here. :lol:





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


It's fun have two guys fighting over you. :lol: But sorry violadude, I'm sticking with CoAG.



violadude said:


> Edit: On second thought, "have her" is kind of an outdated, misogynist phrase altogether. It sounds like it is a phrase that was conceived during a time when women were still considered property. Therefore, I will stop using it. And, COAG, as a feminist (if you still are one) I suggest you do the same.
> 
> Preachy, elitist rant over!


Very good point, thank you.


----------



## starthrower

I'll go with the crickets. If it was down to Bush II, Gilbert Gottfried, or teenage girls, I'd have to commit murder or suicide!


----------



## clavichorder

starthrower said:


> I'll go with the crickets. If it was down to Bush II, Gilbert Gottfried, or teenage girls, I'd have to commit murder or suicide!


Hey! Where ya been?


----------



## aleazk

I'm surprised (in a good way ) by all the votes for Babbitt.
Bach at 0% volume (He's so close, yet so far away), lol, this was really funny, the tragic nature of life.


----------



## starthrower

Just lurking here, mostly. Tonight I've been listening to various interviews/conversations with Gore Vidal on YouTube. I could listen to him for hours. His presidential impersonations are hilarious, and unlike the deplorable corporate American media, he tells the truth to people who care to listen. RIP Mr. Vidal.


----------



## Guest

Ok, this poll is a no-brainer. Traffic all the way:










You folks need to get out more often.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Bach at 0% volume is the obvious choice. Bach is Bach.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TrazomGangflow said:


> Bach at 0% volume is the obvious choice. Bach is Bach.


Even 4'33" Bach is Bach!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

It was almost a tie between crickets and traffic... I love them both together honestly, but I chose traffic due to the fact that there's a bit more variation.


----------



## clavichorder

Iforgotmypassword said:


> It was almost a tie between crickets and traffic... I love them both together honestly, but I chose traffic due to the fact that there's a bit more variation.


But traffic is louder...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

clavichorder said:


> But traffic is louder...


Not necessarily, I once walked past a bunch of crickets on the farm and almost went deaf.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

John Cage's "As Slow as Possible" 
but then I'm undead so it does not matter


----------



## EricABQ

Before I answer I have two questions............exactly how old is the teenage girl and is she hot?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

same as last time


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Birdsong. In a wood.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Xenakis at max volume. Was that supposed to be bad?


----------

